# STATI UNITI OBAMA



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

CRISI: OBAMA, E' DI PROPORZIONI STORICHE                                                                                                      

WASHINGTON, 24 NOV - L'America si trova di fronte a "una crisi economica di proporzioni storiche": lo ha detto il presidente eletto degli Stati Uniti, Barack Obama, in una conferenza stampa a Chicago nella quale ha reso noti i membri del proprio team economico.

ANSA 2008-11-24 18:01                                                                                                     


... e qui sta il bello


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> CRISI: OBAMA, E' DI PROPORZIONI STORICHE
> 
> WASHINGTON, 24 NOV - L'America si trova di fronte a "una crisi economica di proporzioni storiche": lo ha detto il presidente eletto degli Stati Uniti, Barack Obama, in una conferenza stampa a Chicago nella quale ha reso noti i membri del proprio team economico.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito, dovevamo aspettare che ce lo dicesse lui in una conferenza stampa a Chicago per accorgercene? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho capito, dovevamo aspettare che ce lo dicesse lui in una conferenza stampa a Chicago per accorgercene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il problema di Obama e' grosso, ma grosso assai


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Novembre 2008)

Sì ma in realtà questa situazione è stata creata dai presidenti precedenti (Clinton/Bush)


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Sì ma in realtà questa situazione è stata creata dai presidenti precedenti (Clinton/Bush)


Con Clinton l'economia e' andata al massimo se non una meraviglia.

E' con Bush che sono iniziati i problemi, poi la guerra ha fatto il resto.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Novembre 2008)

oggi ho sentito che vuole incentivare l'economia, fare opere pubbliche, idebitare lo stato, sì, ma rilanciare l'economia. 
Meglio questo (sperando che lo faccia) o chi licenzia e manda in cassaintegrazione migliaia di persone? Saranno tempi difficili e la differenza la faranno le risposte che si daranno....


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Se se ... c'ha na brutta gatta da pelare il Mister  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ci vorranno anni ed anni per recuperare


----------



## Old cornofrancese (25 Novembre 2008)

mmmmmh, come ho sempre detto obama è una rivoluzione sotto molti aspetti ma nn aspettiamoci miracoli (addirittura lui ha proposto due milioni e mezzo di posti di lavoro, neanche berlus era riuscito in tanto!)


----------



## Bruja (26 Novembre 2008)

*.....*



cornofrancese ha detto:


> mmmmmh, come ho sempre detto obama è una rivoluzione sotto molti aspetti ma nn aspettiamoci miracoli (addirittura lui ha proposto due milioni e mezzo di posti di lavoro, neanche berlus era riuscito in tanto!)


E' anche vero che lui, come i suoi prerdecessori, ha più possibilità interventiste, insomma ha molta più carta bianca dei presidenti o dei governanti europei, là il Presidente può agire con più libertà... e comunque a promettere in politica ci hanno provato tutti, perché non lui?
Intanto ha fatto un paio di mosse "strategiche", il ministero del Tesoro e gli Esteri abbiamo letto a chi sono stati affidati, e più che una rivoluzione, ritengo si sia trattato di una vera azione meritocratica e mirata per un verso ed di un consolidamento per l'altro.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (26 Novembre 2008)

a chi sono stati affidati, bru?


----------



## Bruja (26 Novembre 2008)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> a chi sono stati affidati, bru?


Al responsabile delle Federal Reserve (adesso mi sfugge il nome) quindi già responsabile alla grande dell'economia e della finanza degli States e gli esteri (segretario di stato) alla Clinton.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (26 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Al responsabile delle Federal Reserve (adesso mi sfugge il nome) quindi già responsabile alla grande dell'economia e della finanza degli States e gli esteri (segretario di stato) alla Clinton.
> Bruja


 ma il tizio della federal reserve ha responsabilità nella crisi? (sapeva, poteva intervenire legiferando o simili?)
secondo te, intendo.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Novembre 2008)

*a proposito*

....avete seguito ballaro' ieri sera? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




facciamoci il segno della croce.

nel dopo guerra i nostri nonni o padri potevano tirarsi su le maniche per andare reinventarsi  tutto da zero....ma mo' la testa dove l'andiamo a sbattere?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Novembre 2008)

Si vabe' quale paese occidentale puo' vantare un'economia florida al momento?


----------



## Mari' (26 Novembre 2008)

*PE PE PE ...*

Ed ecco a noi/noi la Fedral Reserve:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Reserve


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Novembre 2008)

ecco il vero problema della FED: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Greenspan (e chi l'ha nominato...)


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2008)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ma il tizio della federal reserve ha responsabilità nella crisi? (sapeva, poteva intervenire legiferando o simili?)
> secondo te, intendo.


Credo che a questi livelli non poteva intervenire nessuno, ma al di là delle capacità oggettive personali... Obama dovrà fare i conti con qualcosa che a mio avviso non hanno ancora veramente idea di quanto sarà impegnativo. Io prima di dare valutazioni entusiastiche o negativiste aspetto il 20 di Gennaio e il suo effettivo inizio di mandato.
Se é riuscito a vincere adesso dovrà convincere... e qui le promesse ed i discorsi stanno a zero! 
Un pochino mi fa tenerezza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ha sempre dei grossi debiti elettorali con i Kennedy ed i Clinton e non sappiamo se e quando ne chiederanno il saldo. Negli States più che dovunque la politica é business...
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2008)

A mio parere Obama deluderà molte aspettative di chi lo considera un "rivoluzionario" ...in realtà è un buon politico, ma molto pragmatico e non certo un innovatore...non uscirà molto dai solchi già tracciati...


----------

